# Lee Valley Plastic Template Inserts



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone:
Looking through my Veritas Router Table accessories, I came across a couple of Plastic Template Inserts. These are the round red disks that screw onto the steel round base with 2 holes drilled into them so you can put a stiff wire device in the holes and turn a 1/4 inch to tighten. I was wondering if anyone has used the plastic templates and would they be safe?
Thanks - Don


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

don 
i have used the milescraft ones & i assume they are similar. if you do a search someone has posted a homemade tool for removing them from the base.
les.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually, I thought he was referring to the Milescraft "turn craft" Lee valley sells for their number letter kits made by Milescraft. 

They sure look like Milescraft.

Are these them I have them and I like them better then the 100% plastic:

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=49409&cat=1,43000,51208


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Don, I have almost the compete Veritas setup and love it. This includes all their plastic inserts & templates. There is no safety problem with them that I've run across. I also use the plastic insert into which the brass bushings are placed.


----------



## sgirouard (Jan 6, 2009)

I purchased the Veritas Router Table kit last month and there were no other inserts than the plastic ones.

I do not have any safety issues with them. The only problem I find is that they are a hair lower than the table top and short wood pieces will sometimes hit the side of the insert hole. I want to contact Lee Valley to see if they have a solution for this issue.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah yes I saw that table, nice, I misunderstood what he wanted.

Is that table flat yet I guess they make it with a small hump from their info.

It looks solid!


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a Bosh 1619 EVS mounted and the table is flat, flat. It is solid! It's also great for using the magnetic featherboards.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Don

Yes they are safe, the wire device is called a wire wrench ,it's made to drop into the two holes and remove or install the rings...without it you can't get them out very easy, they turn lock so to speak..

Other mfg. use the same type but to tell you the true they are a PITA to use  it's just one more tool that you need to keep track of under the router table..the snap in type works just a little bit better and is essayer to remove and put back in place..  I just about always have a small screw driver in my pocket and it's not big deal to just snap them out, you can use your fingers but the bits are sharp, so I just use the small driver to just pop them out.. 


===========


======



don1 said:


> Hi Everyone:
> Looking through my Veritas Router Table accessories, I came across a couple of Plastic Template Inserts. These are the round red disks that screw onto the steel round base with 2 holes drilled into them so you can put a stiff wire device in the holes and turn a 1/4 inch to tighten. I was wondering if anyone has used the plastic templates and would they be safe?
> Thanks - Don


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

jjciesla said:


> I have a Bosh 1619 EVS mounted and the table is flat, flat. It is solid! It's also great for using the magnetic featherboards.


I think I like that table! 

Was it flat when you received it? The web site clearly states it is manufactured with a bow in it by design. If yours came bowed how long to flatten out?

Or did it actually come flat?


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually Bob, I use it so often that it's become second nature to me. It hanges on a hook right nect to the router wrench and along with all the other accessories. It's really easy to use. Sort of like riding a bike.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Nick, The slight coining was gone as soon as I mounted the router.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not think anything I have has a steel top.

How is that for working on compared to say cast iron, phenolic, MDF, etc?

In respects to rust, maintenance, feel while working on it, longevity, etc.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

It’s very smooth. I’d say no better or worse than the others. It’ll rust just like all the other shop tools. I’m in South Florida. AKA high humidity most of the year. I use it a lot so it stays better than say, the drill press or jointer tables. I have been treating it with Du Pont Teflon Multi-Use Dry, Wax Lubricant. Upon the suggestion of another woodworker I met at the local Woodcraft store, that keeps his tools outside (under a car port or something), I’ve purchased a product from Woodcraft called “Empire Top Saver” to clean (p/n 146235) and a product called “Camellia Oil” (p/n 815967) to protect. It’s an anti-corrosion coating that’s a non-staining oil. I’ll let you all know how it works out at a later date. As far as longevity goes I expect it will outlast me. And needless to say it would take a ball peen hammer to mark it.


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Back again with my Router Table Template problem:
Being new to Woodworking I know I did not explain myself properly.
The Red round Veritas plastic plates I am interested in have a tube coming up the middle so you can use them for making a template.
The question is: Are they as safe as using the brass types? Looks to me that they would wear and break over time.
Thanks Guys - Don


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Write in the link page so we can jump to the page and take a look.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Don, I've used the plastic template guides many times and they're still looking and functioning good. They're safe. They're fine.


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Jim from Florida:
Those are the plastic inserts I was talking about. You have put my mind to rest knowing they are safe. Especially the ones with the bushings.
Many thanks - Don


----------

